# Grouper from behind Port Ops



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Well then.... thats a massive my bad


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

were you in that cape horn around the pass ? dont know where port ops is ... but i was out in that wind today -and only saw a few other brave souls who dared go for it . ... figured with the nice fish you had to be near the pass. the guys in that boat were bundled up like they were goin on an artic expedition


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Not to be that guy but grouper are closed right now.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

YES THEY ARE CLOSED


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

2 beautiful illegal fish....... Does that makes them taste better?


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *AaronBarnes (2/6/2010)*2 beautiful illegal fish....... Does that makes them taste better?




I'm sure he didn't do it on purpose. I'm sure no one here has screwed up before. 



Too many freaking fishin regulations. You just about need a lawyer to go fishin anymore


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *choppedliver (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *AaronBarnes (2/6/2010)*2 beautiful illegal fish....... Does that makes them taste better?
> ...




dont need a lawyer to read to follow the rules and read the regs and dates.... Explain that you didnt know it was illegal to have drugs in your vehicle....about the same as not reading and following the reg


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

congratulations on the fish. glad you didnt get caught. it was a accident, damn the regs.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *fisheye48 (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (2/6/2010)*
> ...




Just sayin he screwed up, everyone screws up, dont crucify him


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I just wanta know where exactly where "Port Ops" is. I want some grouper. Let's go fishing.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Let the dude be! I'm sure if he knew it was out of season he would not have posted it. To many dam rules anyway. Nice fish but you should delete or edit this so the cry babies don't cause enough of a stink to get the man after you. I'm sure we all break a law or 2 every week by not knowing. He knows now.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (2/6/2010)*
> ...


You almost need A lawyer to fish. You are never supposed to have drugs in your car. Fish are A different story.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Brandy (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (2/6/2010)*
> ...




You should NEVER have drugs in your fish.:letsparty.................................


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Bullshark (2/6/2010)*Let the dude be! I'm sure if he knew it was out of season he would not have posted it. To many dam rules anyway. Nice fish but you should delete or edit this so the cry babies don't cause enough of a stink to get the man after you. I'm sure we all break a law or 2 every week by not knowing. He knows now.




+1 



No wonder a lot of the "old timers" don't post anymore. People just look for something to bitch at you about instead of just looking out for each other like a community of fishing enthusiasts should. Instead people gotta get all smart assed about it ( some, not all )


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

The big delima at this point is weather to extinguish the grille and order pizza or to savor the forbiden feast..............................Red wine with fish??????????? Wish I had some red Snapper to slap on the grille:doh ( I caught one the other day.............Threatened you say??????????) Painful release!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm jealous!!!!

Would love to have a freshgrouper filets for Super Bowl Sunday.

*GEAUX SAINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jimmy


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I would like to clarify, I was not trying to be a dick or call him out. Heck im glad you killed them to hell with the stupid regs now days I was just trying to inform hinm so he didnt get in trouble from the "cyber police". Id hate to see someone get busted for keeping a fish for dinner


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Late post, camera was broke!

Skip


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

But its funny that if some one catches a fish that is close to being illegal or a snapper out of season or one to many people brutaly abused....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

BAD CORNFLAKE. BAD. now the grouper will be extinct in another year or so. they still taste the good though.:clap:letsparty


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

The post seems to be missing now, did you take it off or did the monitors help you out? Next question is FWC coming to see you with a summons? Copy this entire psot for future reference. Just because you might have to go to court doesn't mean the judge will tear you up. If it happens, and that is a very big "if" bring the posts with you. Show it to the judge and I'm willing too bethe goes easy on you.

Afew years ago i had a FWC guy ticket me for catching "dog snapper" which were actually mangrove or black snapper. Dog snapper range is not this far north. The difference between the 2 species are very minimal. On difference is that the dog snapper have one fang just slightly smaller than the other. I brought pictures and range info to court and the jusge dismissed.

I too would like to know where post ops is ....


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

FWC is not after me, i would imagine im on their hit list now though. I have never kept illegal fish before, i always obey size and bag limits. Other PFF members i have fished with can attest to that. I am sincerely sorry for this, I had no idea about the closed season.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

IT IS ALL GOOD DUDE DONT WORRY ABOUT IT ENJOY THE FISH


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (2/8/2010)*FWC is not after me, i would imagine im on their hit list now though. I have never kept illegal fish before, i always obey size and bag limits. Other PFF members i have fished with can attest to that. I am sincerely sorry for this, I had no idea about the closed season.


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">No worries shipmate. Hell, you almost need to keep a DNA kit on board to be 100% safe nowadays.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

well i heard they arrested Indiana Jones so i guess that means you are off the hook so relax brother . this was a funny thread.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (2/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *choppedliver (2/6/2010)*
> ...


but do you need a reg book to see what drugs are legal and when it is legal to take them?? bad comparison

either way, shit happens.. not that big of a deal. sad when you gotta check the rules and regs on a fish to fish basis...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *AaronBarnes (2/6/2010)*2 beautiful illegal fish....... Does that makes them taste better?




Yes, yes it does.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

yea things seam to be more fun and enjoyable when its NOT legal... but thats human nature.. ohhh... and its only illegal if you get caught.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

hey, you never did tell us where "behind port ops" is, how about a pm?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *OBsession (2/25/2010)*hey, you never did tell us where "behind port ops" is, how about a pm?


port ops is the holy land among us base fisherman.. you must be sworn into the circle to gain this knowledge:shedevil


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Exactly


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

All you have to do to find it is cruise the waterline and look for the guywearing the goofy hat.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *Death From Above (2/26/2010)*All you have to do to find it is cruise the waterline and look for the guywearing the goofy hat.


 Funny


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ha ha ha, hes actually right


----------

